# Euro VW Santana 1.9 115HP -> VW Quantum 2.2T 210HP



## Monter (Feb 27, 2010)

First things first,
My name is Pawel (or Paul in English ) and I'm from Poland (Europe).
Now you should know that I don't have Quantum or Dasher 

Years ago I bought VW Santana from 1982 with 5 cylinder engine. 1.9 with carburetor, engine code WN. Car has nice brown interiour, but there was no extras. No power windows, no power windows, no A/C, nothing..
From the beginning car was rather big toy than daily car.
After year and a half of driving I decided to... sell car. There was no serious buyer so car became a project. Long term project as you will see.
This was some about 4 years ago...
Plan could be simple... engine was good, so new paint, refurbished interior and nice wheel, but I wanted something more than 115HP.

I bought Audi 200 2.2T 10V quattro (engine code MC2) after small crash just for the engine and wiring. Donor car had modified ECU  Horsepower is raised from 165 to 210HP
Things looks simple one 5 cylinder engine replaced by another. As you probably know (I didn't) it's not that simple 
Meanwhile I decide to marry and have kid, change flat twice and garage 3 times  Since year I have time for work only one weekend in month. Now you know why this took so much time.

At the moment car has new paint, new fuel system lines, new brake lines and new set of rear disc brakes. I added power steering, electric windows and electric side mirrors.

Engine was mounted in car, but unfortunatelly was problem with one hydraulic tappet and camshaft damaged by this tappet. Now it will be removed again and rebuild from the begining.

Two weeks ago I bought VW Quantum for parts. I Want to transform my Santana into pre facelift Quantum and add A/C from donor car 

Now some photos 

























































https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-cVCUQCdfeP8/Tmt7d****WI/AAAAAAAAFbY/ch__L0vZxEY/s1200/IMAG0508.jpg







a

Broken tappet and camshaft


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

The B2 chassis in the USA is the Quantum; sedan, hatchback, wagon, and syncro wagon. German split the B2 chassis names; Santana for the sedan and Passat for the wagon.


----------



## scheinwerfer (Dec 22, 2015)

Sweet car Pawel! I have an '84 Quantum turbo diesel wagon. Awesome to see someone truly restore a B2, that would never happen in the US. Awesome work!


----------



## Sechszehnventiller (Nov 21, 2009)

Lookin forwad to this.

Any pictures of the donor car? Since we're not too far away, if you'd have any leftover US specific parts, I'd be interested... I have a friend in Poland.


Where did you get the KAMEI lip? Is it reall a B2 part, it looks like Golf mk1 thing...


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

Hey Pawel, I don't know if you've seen this already, but if you are on Facebook, check out the Polish site https://www.facebook.com/oldpassats/


----------



## skopek (Jun 16, 2007)

heh me, Paweł and some people are the admins, moderators etc  oldpassats.com rulezzz :laugh:


----------

